# My first gas cooktop installation



## emperor_black (Jul 13, 2009)

*My first gas cooktop installation! HELP!!!!!*

Hello guys,

what should I know before I disconnect my old GE white cooktop and connect a Bosch stainless cooktop? Is it as simple as

1) Turn the yellow handle counter-clockwise to turn off the gas
2) disconnect the old regulator at the base of the old cooktop
3) disconnect the old regulator from the gas pipe
4) connect the new regulator to the gas pipe and then to the new cooktop's base
5) connect electricity to the new cooktop

Please let me know if there are certain glues or other stuff that I need. I'm gonna attempt this on thursday. 

thanks
Sam


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

the only trip to the store i see is if the new reg fitting to pipe is different size than old. if the connection is not a flared fitting and is threaded you will need pipe dope compatible for gas threads, you may be able to use teflon tape instead hopefully a gas person will confirm


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You can us the proper teflon tape rated for gas. It is usually yellow in color.


----------



## emperor_black (Jul 13, 2009)

I got both the teflon and joint compound. Thanks!

Installation problem!!!

When I blow air from one side of the regulator, I can feel the air coming out the other side. So, regulator is fine, but there is no flame. Electrical seems to be fine since I can hear and see the sparks. But there is no flame!!

When I blow air at the underside of the cooktop where the regulator attaches, I cant feel air coming out of the nozzles. any clues? Or is the air coming out of the nozzles too small to be felt? thanks!!!

--Sam


----------

